# How Much !!!



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I can't believe the prices of these old Fords these days, I should of kept the couple of three door Sierra's that I had back in the day

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sierra-RS500-Cosworth-/252123925461

£60K for an old Ford

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Way the classic market is going mad it will be 80k in a couple of years...but no it ain't worth it :swoon: . Too many 'investors' like at the end of the 80's. Its a rare 500 but been messed with.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

:rofl: put a 59 front of the £995 what a nob .


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Somehow I see the seller's house purchase falling through.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

DJH584 said:


> Somehow I see the seller's house purchase falling through.


Just another **** mixer, I suspect.

Such people are ten a penny, and we will always have them hanging on. :wink:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

These aren't far behind

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NOW-SOLD-2010-10-FORD-FOCUS-RS-500-LTD-EDITION-3-950-MILES-WITH-FFSH-FOR-SALE-/301770125954?hash=item4642e6b282:g:mZwAAOSwEK9UD1Wx


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> These aren't far behind
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NOW-SOLD-2010-10-FORD-FOCUS-RS-500-LTD-EDITION-3-950-MILES-WITH-FFSH-FOR-SALE-/301770125954?hash=item4642e6b282:g:mZwAAOSwEK9UD1Wx












I'm pretty sure the "right car for you" means whatever sh!theap happens to be sitting around. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > These aren't far behind
> ...


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

I remember seeing a Mark 1 Astra (can't remember if it was the standard or the GTE one) for sale last year for close to £10k! I sold mine for £250 in the 90's!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

a good E30 BMW M3 will fetch that money and more, and may continue to rise. I'm sure if you asked anyone 10 years ago if they thought E Types might ever be worth £50k they would mock you, but now they regularly fetch double that. Low interest rates means people invest in other, more tangible things like cars and watches, rather than have the money doing nothing in the bank


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

While the price of old Fords & the like are rapidly rising in price, the extortionate BIK prices on eBay are a real pain, because most of Joe Public thinks that what they are actually worth, watch prices are similar, most people do not search the sold listings for correct value, they just think these bloated prices listed on BIK are real....the seller usually accept much, much lover prices via Best Offer.

Cheers Martin


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Yep what they actually get sold for is another story but people are buying, I caught a bit of a program recently and some punter bought £6m worth of cars and didn't bat an eyelid so £60K was probably his pocket money for a night out. Even in todays market there is money about and as Scott says maybe a better way to tuck away a few quid at the moment.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> Yep what they actually get sold for is another story but people are buying, I caught a bit of a program recently and some punter bought £6m worth of cars and didn't bat an eyelid so £60K was probably his pocket money for a night out. Even in todays market there is money about and as Scott says maybe a better way to tuck away a few quid at the moment.


Yes indeed I think lot of people with a bit of spare cash can invest it in vintage cars as a high return low risk venture.

Cheers Martin

Or even in a couple of Rolex watches in case they need to make a quick exit.. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

After Big M caught onto the prices of these old Rolex's are going for recently I'm surprised it hasn't been her that's done one with them.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Of coarse it doesn't always work out

http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/chris-evans-fails-sell-half-6437341


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Lovely colour :laugh:

http://www.peterjarvis.net/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=179&category_id=11&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=72

http://www.nicholasmee.co.uk/used-cars/166/aston-martin-db6-volante/

even this is expensive and you'd get stopped by plod on the motorway thats for sure

http://www.nicholasmee.co.uk/used-cars/174/junior-roadster/


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> Of coarse it doesn't always work out
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/chris-evans-fails-sell-half-6437341


He is already making plenty on what he's sold & he can afford to sit on the rest until he gets offers above the reserve prices.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

scottswatches said:


> a good E30 BMW M3 will fetch that money and more, and may continue to rise.












Would have the makings of a corner of the dream garage.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Shame I didn't keep my Sapphire 4x4 Cossy - might be worth a bit now!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Garry said:


> Shame I didn't keep my Sapphire 4x4 Cossy - might be worth a bit now!!


How you doing old mate? :wink:


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Stan said:


> Garry said:
> 
> 
> > Shame I didn't keep my Sapphire 4x4 Cossy - might be worth a bit now!!
> ...


Good Stan - you?

Been having a break from forums for a bit, but my watch interest remains.

Any of the other "old" crew still around?

Griff

Neil

Foggy

Fred

.....etc


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Garry said:


> Shame I didn't keep my Sapphire 4x4 Cossy - might be worth a bit now!!


They are going for a few quid but nowhere near what three door Sapphs and Escort Cosworths are going for.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Garry said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Garry said:
> ...


I'm okay thanks G.

I think most of the old lot have disappeared, looking at the birthdays list, it's surprising how many.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Sad mate,

I quite enjoyed the tear - up's we used to have.

Was all good fun!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Stan said:


> Garry said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


It's a shame especially Griff which you had some part in, you just couldn't leave the bloke alone

:wink:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Garry said:


> Sad mate,
> 
> I quite enjoyed the tear - up's we used to have.
> 
> Was all good fun!


It started to get nasty, Roy was on the last straw at one point.

However, I'm not going to spoil this thread by changing the subject, pm me if you want to. :wink:



BondandBigM said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Garry said:
> ...


I think it was the other way round, and it's none of your business. Not that that ever stops you. :wink:


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Nah,

Griff and I had an understanding, that we liked a good debate.

On a serious note though, is he still about?

I've really lost touch!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Stan said:


> Garry said:
> 
> 
> > Sad mate,
> ...


I could dig up some of your old posts if you want

:wink:


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Garry said:
> ...


Go on then..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Garry said:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2015)

:laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Stan said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...





Quote said:


> Quote said:
> 
> 
> > Only stirrer left on RLT is you Stan.


It's not difficult to find some of your fans

:wink:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2015)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

:biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Oh lord not here aswell. Another site I am a member of has lots of members acting like kids in a playground just like here at the moment.

get over yourselves


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Agreed, the best course of action is to "set Phasers to ignore", but sadly, some Klingon's hang on to your every word. :laugh:

There can be no escape. Ask Kev. :wink:


----------

